# Echo Reservoir as a State Park



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

It is NOT set in concrete - yet. However, the process to make it a State Park has been set in motion. Echo Resort agreed on Nov 1, 2017 to terminate their concessionaire contract early to allow the State Park process to officially begin.

There is currently an agreement between the Bureau of Reclamation (BoR) and the State of Utah Parks & Reclamation (P&R) to manage 11 BoR projects as State Parks. The agreement covers Deer Creek, East Canyon, Huntington North, Hyrum, Jordanelle, Red Fleet, Rockport, Scofield, Starvation, Steinaker, and Willard Bay. A new agreement is being developed to include Echo for a total of 12 BoR projects being managed by P&R.

The target date for completion of the agreement is Dec 31, 2018. After the agreement is completed and signed by all parties, THEN development of the plan to actually construct a state park at Echo will be started. I would guess that the development and actual construction to completion and official opening will take 3 or more years. A similar Federal/State/Local project - resurface of the road from I-15 to the Bear River Bird Refuge Tour loop (over 12 miles) - took over 7 years to complete.

Unless you have worked within the Federal Government and been involved in budgeting, permit requirements, and the public hearing processes (I did for 45 years), you have no idea what the process is and how painstakingly slow it can be.

In the meantime, Echo Resorts will continue to operate some, or all, of the current facilities available. For how long is anybody's guess. Personally, I would bet that we will not see an Echo State Park for at least 5 years.

I also talked with the P&R and found out that Gov Herbert's proposed budget for 2018 includes $10m for P&R with $2M of that total earmarked specifically for Echo. And again, that isn't set in concrete either. Those budget amounts will have to be approved by the State Legislature which convenes later this month.

There you have it folks. You now know some factual information (as opposed to mere rumors) about Echo becoming a State Park. Stay tuned in the near further because there will be some public hearing meetings to get input from users such as fisher persons and campers. I'll post any that I learn of so you can attend if convenient and desired.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Good info, thanks Bob.

Hopefully that doesn't mean that the few places that currently can be accessed without a fee will be off limits when the change is made.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks for the update!

LOAH it seems the the state parks only control access to the infrastructure like campgrounds and boat ramps and developed recreation areas. Most of the shoreline is not a fee area.
At least as far as I'm aware of concerning Willard and East Canyon that seems to be the case.
Lucky for me I get a seniors pass so it is affordable to enter. The camping seems expensive but then I don't do established campgrounds if at all possible to avoid.


----------



## BG1 (Feb 15, 2013)

middlefork said:


> Thanks for the update!
> 
> LOAH it seems the the state parks only control access to the infrastructure like campgrounds and boat ramps and developed recreation areas. Most of the shoreline is not a fee area.
> At least as far as I'm aware of concerning Willard and East Canyon that seems to be the case.
> Lucky for me I get a seniors pass so it is affordable to enter. The camping seems expensive but then I don't do established campgrounds if at all possible to avoid.


I think LOAH is referring to places like Rockport, where every available pull-off is a fee area. What a rip-off!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

BG1 said:


> I think LOAH is referring to places like Rockport, where every available pull-off is a fee area. What a rip-off!


I could easily see Echo being managed very similarly to Rockport.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I could certainly be wrong but my recollection around Rockport is a outhouse in most if not all the turnoffs.
Not saying the state parks can't control the shoreline but I don't think they can afford to.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I think of places like Jordanelle, where it's anywhere from $7-30 for day use and if it doesn't have an official state park access, it's fenced and "off limits". Public land that acts like private land.

I don't need a shower or flushing toilets. I just want a path to the water. It doesn't have to be developed.

That's just me though. If someone wants to use a developed campground, I have no qualms about paying a fee for the use of site amenities.

Seriously though, if it's state land and I'm a resident of this state, I have a real problem with having to pay for access to it if I don't need any of the "services". 

One of my favorite places on this Earth is Goblin Valley. I pay the fee to access the land via paved road, parking lot, with bathrooms, dumpsters, potable water, and an air conditioned visitor center. 

Given the area's remoteness and how potentially dangerous it could be for a family without those perks, I see the need and agree to bite the bullet. The potable water is almost always used and typically the vault toilet in the parking lot as well.

I'm sure I could manage to find a way into the park without using anything I just listed, but it wouldn't be very hospitable.

Jordanelle, Rockport, and Echo are close to towns with services. The boat ramps, cleaning stations, and campgrounds (garbage) are the only services that would be justified in having a fee associated with them, in my opinion. 

If I don't use them, I shouldn't pay for them. Perhaps that's why I've only fished Jordanelle 3 times (Rockport too).

Maybe I'm just a grouch and a cheapskate.


----------

